# Central America Tank Stock



## ilovefish2 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello,
I'm planning to get a tank that would be 120 cm lang. I love Central American Cichlids thats why they will be the main Part of the Stock. I know about the Common species But my Problem is that i don't know which species go together. Do i have to keep a pair of any species or Could some be kept as a single specimen?
Maybe some of you have ideas or maybe have experiences with some examples of a central american Stock.
Thanks


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I wish you well on your new tank. But as a suggestion, you might get better responses if you give more details regarding the specific species you like and are thinking about stocking.

Most of my experience is in keeping South American cichlids and I've only kept the odd Central American every now and then a long time ago.


----------



## ilovefish2 (Aug 5, 2019)

I like Salvini Cichlid though i think that they are too aggressive.
The Main reason why i like the new world Cichlids is their Personality. I don't have the Goal to Breed them behause i don't know what to do with the juveniles. I also don't Want to sqeeze Big cichlids like oscars in a Tank was too small for them. 
Some species I thought of:
- Green Terror
- Electric Blue Acara
- Electric Blue Jack Dempsey
- Firemouth Cichlid
Only some examples

I also want to Keep some bottom dwellers, i like plecos (i already keep one in another Tank) or other Catfish (i like Pictus, but i'm Not sure if the Tank is big enough because of their movement). I also like oddballs like knifefish, but i only would keep one if it Fits with the Rest of the Stock.

I'm pretty much Open to anything you May have had good experiences with. The only thing is that i don't like Hybrids like flowerhorns or Parrot cichlids very much, but that is just a Personal preference.

(Sorry for My English, but i don't learn it for a Long Time in School


----------



## ilovefish2 (Aug 5, 2019)

Oh and i forgot, I think i will make an aquascape like a River, so Lots of Stones and Wood but Not too Many maybe a few hard plants (Anubias, ...)


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Your english is really good IMO.

RE: Salvini Cichlid: never heard of them before today but they look to be a beautiful fish. In the past I've kept one of each: Firemouth, Oscar, and Jack Dempsey in a 125gal (6') aquarium. My Jack Dempsey was the most aggressive but they did well due to the ample space in that tank.

Hopefully someone else will be along to post their experiences.


----------



## ilovefish2 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for your reply!
Jack Dempseys are Really cool, and i read that ebjd are less big and aggressive than the normal Jack Dempseys.
I just have the Problem that i don't have experiences with cichlids (i have a beautiful pair of Apistogramma Baenschi in My 35, but thats propably a different thing) and i don't now what a nice Stock would be. I'd like to mix different Types of cichlids, but i don't want that the cichlids kill or hurt each other! So maybe It would be a good idea to mix cichlids with the same Aggression so there isnt one Fish that is constantly bullied. Or I mix cichlids with different Aggression so the Most aggressive one Knows that he is the Tank Boss and Doesnt have to prove Himself all the time. 
I also like bichirs very much but i would only add one if he fits with the cichlids. Bichirs are cute little guys (though my tetras might have another opinion


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

The thing to take as gospel is that mixing cichlids is always a coin toss. All are different personalities and levels of aggression, even with same species, same bloodlines. You mention Dempseys.. yes a great cichlid. I have had several over many years in the hobby. My last one was a big male, very calm, lived peacefully in a community tank. Never bothered any fish, bigger or smaller. My current male is approaching 7yrs old. I've had him since barely one inch. He is a full blown goon and serial killer. I have tried him with an array of tankmates, larger and smaller, meaner and milder. He instantly fights with all. Gave up years ago, he lives alone, and is content with it. I will suggest you stick to smaller fish, given your tank size. Convicts, Firemouth, Nicaraguans come to mind. Fish that stay in the 5-7in area. EBJD are nothing like regular Jacks. Very fragile, slow growing. Stress easily. Not a good match in a community cichlid tank


----------



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

Convicts are reputed to be highly aggressive...


----------



## Nick Jarvis (Aug 13, 2019)

Just thought I'd chime in as I have a 120cm tank. Mines 300ltr. I am by no means an "experienced"ll CA cichlid keeper, I am about 2 months in from adding my first ones, Rainbow cichlids, great choice if you want something really peaceful but robust enough to stick up for itself against larger cichlids.

So far in my tank is 3x rainbow cichlids 3x electric blue acara 4x firemouths 4x sajica and a Nicaraguan. I have not seen any fighting and the tank is generally peaceful, there's the odd chase bit my decor means chases only last a second or 2 before cover is found. 
Also in the tank are 5x adult rainbow fish (not cichlids) 3x BN plecos 6x Brochis and a load of swordtails and limia. 
Seems to be working well so far. My tank is heavily stocked atm, I will be removing fish that don't pair up and get bullied as the fish grow.


----------

